# Brookville lake



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Fished Brookville this morning. Trolled shad raps for walleye. Caught a bunch of crappie and white bass. Cleaned 20 crappie and 3 white bass


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I was there yesterday. Trolled the dam for walleye to no avail. Caught 2 crappie near the boat ramp. Nobody was catching squat in the southern end. Heard a guy was destroying white bass just two hundred yards from the causeway towards treatyline from his kayak.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

We only had one walleye bite. But didn’t get it in. The crappie we kept we’re all pretty nice. This was just a shake down for a trip to Erie


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

So, what is up with this lake? I live in cincy, so it's very convenient. It's a beautiful lake and I'm retired so I can go there during the week when it isn't crowded. Great ramps. But, never catch crap - we call it the dead sea. We've trolled , jigged and cast - fished all the drops. We usually catch crappie and cats and a few smallies but the walleyes(hammer handles) are scarce. I know they are in there but where? We're Lake Erie guys so we're hard to impress but I did catch a 26 inch 7lber at B-ville. We've tried all the things that work at Erie without any luck.We tried dragging a 1/16 jig with a 1/2 in piece of crawler. I think a crawler harness with a whole crawler on it would scare the eyes in B-ville.I know there are guys that fish the lake that must catch them but when they have eye tournaments , the winner usually had 1 or 2 fish that weigh 3 lbs. There are times in the summer when it looks like you could walk across the lake on the shad - maybe that's the issue. Just wondering- maybe someone can offer some insight.
























la


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I think Brookville in some ways is similar to Caesar's Creek. The (limited) success that I've had at Brookville with walleye usually related to shallow water mud line fishing and trolling the shallow flats. They can be hard to figure out at both lakes!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Their in there. In late March, early April the state nets the lake to harvest eggs/sperm for the state hatchery. I seen some real hogs netted. It is a tough lake, but a few seem to have figured it out. I not one, but my friend is and I plan on picking his brain now that I'm retired.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I’ve fished southwest Ohio exclusively my whole life. I grew up in Ohio and have now lived in NKY for the past 20 years. Caesars creek has been my home lake. But now factors such as age, traffic and population have made me switch to Brookville Lake as a home lake. I camped there for two nights this week. My wife and I visited Nashville, IN just a few weeks ago. Seems to have a lot to offer for an outdoor enthusiast. I’ll still make a trip or two to the Cumberland River for trout. Brookville has a similar opportunity with trout living year round in their tailwater, which I’ve tried and had success. I’ve always been impressed how the state of Kentucky runs their fish and wildlife program. Indiana has caught my eye as well. Ohio has now become a distant third.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Tried the whitewater river from Treaty Line about two weeks ago from my kayak. One white bass was it. Lots of people but everyone seemed to catch like 1 or 2, nothing exciting.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone know how the walleye bite has been this spring. Couple weeks until my annual float tube trip and looking for even more reasons to look forward to it.


----------

